# Planing End Grain Cutting Boards on a Planer



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I did a search on planing end grain cutting boards on a planer. There are equal amounts of folks doing it and against it.
I found a good video that shows the safe way to plane end grain cutting boards on a thickness planer. 
This fellow has done thousands of them and stresses certain procedures to do it safely. 

If you are going to use this technique,I recommend that you watch this U-Tube video and follow the safe techniques shown for your own safety.
It is 12 min long but worth saving your machine and yourself.






Don't Hurry and work patiently,

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks Herb...
I won't be diagonally feeding any more..


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks herb. Lots of good tips there.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

And the other side of the story: End-grain Through the Planer? Bad Idea! - The Wood Whisperer!

Read the comments.

Herb


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Very interesting and informative video and comments on the Wood Whisperer site. Appreciate your presenting both sides of the story Herb. 

What about using a drum sander instead?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> Very interesting and informative video and comments on the Wood Whisperer site. Appreciate your presenting both sides of the story Herb.
> 
> What about using a drum sander instead?


Yep, that is the way I do it. 
To me planing end grain is like climb cutting on a router table and feeding boards into the table saw from the back. Yes you can do it, but ........

Herb


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Herb Stoops said:


> Yep, that is the way I do it.
> To me planing end grain is like climb cutting on a router table and feeding boards into the table saw from the back. Yes you can do it, but ........
> 
> Herb


Good to hear. I don't currently own one but neighbor does and we've used it successfully to prep the slabs made from my cut off bin that subsequently became boxes (see previous posts).

Because those slabs were glued up from the cut off bin they featured a combination of pieces oriented as to end, side and top grains as well as thicknesses. Once we had them uniform I then used a finish sander on the final pass.


----------

